# 7 month old rabbit chasers!!!



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

TOOK MY DOGS OUT SATURDAY RUNNING RABBITS SINCE IM PRETTY MUCH TAGGED OUT ON DEER. AND MAN WAS I PROUD OF MY DOGS! I HAVE A 11YR OLD FEMALE (mother of pups) A 4 YR OLD AND 2 LITTER MATE 7MONTH OLD MALE AND FEMALE. THEY HAVE BEEN RUNNING WITH MOMMA SINCE ABOUT 5 MONTHS. AND IN THE LAST MONTH THEY HAVE REALLY CAME ALIVE! THEY CIRCLED THE FIRST RABBIT GREAT! ALL 4 DOGS WERE TEARIN THE TRACK UP! WITH MY YOUNG FEMALE LEADIN THE CHASE! AFTER A GREAT CIRCLE, AND WITH THE DOGS WELL BEHIND THE RABBIT, I POPPED IT. FIRST RABBIT I HAVE KILLED OVER THE PUPS! WAS JUST AWESOME! WAS WORRIED ABOUT THEM GETTING SCARED OF THE SHOTS, BUT IT NEVER PHASED EM. IM SURE IT WAS WITH HELP OF THE OLDER 2. I BELIEVE THESE 2 PUPS WILL BE THE BEST DOGS I'V EVER HAD, EXPECTATIONS ARE OUT THE ROOF! GREAT TIMES! CANT WAIN TO GET EM OUT AGAIN!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Sounds great bud. Keep runnin them pups.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

there is no better thing then field time for young dogs keep up the good work


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations, its always fun to get that special pair or pack of good beagles. I had to replace my old dog this year and the new pup is doing great. Nothing like that beautiful beagle music!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing like a bunch of Beagles running a rabbit. My buddy and I always started our pups with both mother and farther. Like you, they would be running around five months and first class hunters/runners by the end of the year.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

shooting the rabbit is icing on the cake
watching and listening to pups learn their trade is fantastic
my dogs are in their prime now but I can remember when they were pups
great memories


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Great story, brings back memories of younger days with my son & nephews, a pack of yappers and a skiff of snow. With all this debate over guns and killing people, it is great relief to read about guns being used for the right purpose, keep us posted on your progress.....HT


----------

